# mitsubishi 82" dlp grainy dots video problem



## doubeleive (Oct 31, 2007)

I was watching "the green zone" on bluray last night and noticed a lot of grainy tiny grey dots in the video particularly during dark scenes, I have noticed this before and cant quite narrow down the problem, seems to be a issue with "blacK" I tried a few adjustments which seems to help a little, I seem to be only having this problem with bluray because I dont really notice it with hd cable or anything else, my setup is this
mits. wd82837
pioneer elite vsx-94txh
lg bd590
hdmi into the receiver, hdmi to the tv from receiver
I dont think it is the player as I had the same issue using a sony bluray deck
I am going to try running the bluray straight into the tv and see if I get the same result (i think I will)

at any rate I am just putting this out there to see if anyone has any idea's? or has experienced this same or similar problem before and how it was resolved.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Could be a bad HDMI cable or possibly something that your receiver is doing to the signal. I would also try a different HDMI input on the display.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I had a Mitsubishi 65'' for a minute and just never cared for the picture. 82'' thats huge, are all your other sources clear?


----------



## doubeleive (Oct 31, 2007)

well I have confirmed it is the tv set and nothing else, used a different bluray, different hdmi cable, different port, same result, calling mits tomorrow and have a tech come look at it, maybe they have a software update or something as well


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I returned mine after receiving advice from my home audio store salesperson that the mitsubishi dlp's just aren't that great of a product (they deal mits by the way). And like i said before i just didn't care for the picture.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Do you see the problem on anything other than movies?

I do service for a dealer that sells lots of Mitsubishi sets and have not run into this problem at all. In general, the sets seem to be very good. We have very few problems with them, to the point that I have to do service for other dealers to keep busy. The first generation DLP sets from 5 years ago had problems with bad caps, but other than that the sets have been far better than other DLP products, IME.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

lcaillo said:


> Do you see the problem on anything other than movies?
> 
> I do service for a dealer that sells lots of Mitsubishi sets and have not run into this problem at all. In general, the sets seem to be very good. We have very few problems with them, to the point that I have to do service for other dealers to keep busy. The first generation DLP sets from 5 years ago had problems with bad caps, but other than that the sets have been far better than other DLP products, IME.


Just to point out, mine was an older set. So maybe thats what my dealer was talking about. I didn't inquire because i was set on getting rid of it before i talked to him.


----------



## Grumpy (Apr 23, 2010)

Could this be the way it was filmed?


----------

